# Permatec Red RTV Sealant



## daveinflorida (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm a retired Air Force guy, 20 years. Recently bought another charbroil smoker. I seen a bunch of posts and youtube videos recommending to use Permatec's Red RTV Sealer. I used it and did an initial burn this weekend and it smelled so much like chemicals I stuck with my older grill. I emailed Permatec and they said they dont recommend using their product inside of grills. See link and pics. I need your help. Am I supposed to do more burns or use something on it to get the chemical smell out before I start cooking on it?  Thanks.

Dave in Tarpon Springs Florida.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2013)

Dave, evening....  keep heating the smoker until the smell is gone....  may take 4-5 hours or so....    then see what happens....   

Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Dave! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

You might want to check out ”Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course”, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!

This might help you with uploading pictures, most people won't take the time to download attachments so it's best just to upload them right on your post.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

When you get a minute Please read our "*Terms of Service*" there are some things in there you need to know.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 28, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Thank you so very much for your Service! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Dave!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input here, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Red


----------



## daveinflorida (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I already received the one response which is to keep burning till the smell goes away.  Will the orange eventually turn black and that's when the smell should go away? I was thinking of maybe using a whole bag of charcoal to keep it going for 4-5 hours in hopes that will burn the smell out.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2013)

4-5 hours, all the solvents should go away, and running the smoker at 50-100 degrees higher than you expect to cook with, should volatilize stuff and put your smoker in the OK to smoke food category....   You will have to be the final judge of course...    Don't know about the color though.....  

Dave


----------



## daveinflorida (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Dave.  When I ran it saturday for the first time, temps were 350 near the fire box and about 325 near the smoke stack but only lasted for 3 hours and then started to drop. I guess I'll burn it maybe with a full bag and full like you said to get it hot. Would you recommend me putting charcoal in the cooking chamber side as well as the firebox to do this chemical burn out or just stay using the charcoal at high temps in the firebox? Also, since i didnt do the vegetable or peanut oil spray on the entire inside first, could it be the chemical smell is actually coming from the newness of the grill vs the red rtv?


----------



## radio (Aug 28, 2013)

I used the red on mine when I did the refurb and never noticed any smell after the first fire to test it.  Because I had just repainted mine, I shot some of the left over high temp paint on the red silicone so it wouldn't be so obvious when I raised the lid


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2013)

New steel has an oil on it from the forming process....    Wipe the loose stuff off the smoker and then spray the smoker with oil, inside and out if you want....  heat to 400 for a couple hours or so and that should be good....  If you can get the temp up without putting fuel in the cook chamber, that should be good.....  throw in some splits of wood to get the temps up....  splits burn hot when they flame......     any kind of untreated wood is good at this point...  

Dave


----------



## daveinflorida (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok. I emailed Permatec and here's the responses. Weird that everybody is using it yet the company that makes it says not to.  I'm going with what you guys say and just do another high temp burn for 4-5 hours in hopes to burn off that smell.

Me:  Is the red rtv safe to use in bbq grills?

We do not recommend that our product be used on anything that will come in contact with food as they are not rated for this. 

Thank you, 

Suzanne C Liseo

Technical Services Rep.

ITW Permatex

Hmm. Ok.  Ive seen a bunch of youtube videos where folks have stated they use it.  I did one burn and it still smells like chemicals so based on your feedback, that makes sense. I guess  I'll have to scrap it off.  Thanks for the quick response.

So do you have a recommended solution that I can use to get this off of my grill so I can put the food save red rtv on it? I basicially sealed all the screws and any area I saw day light coming through. See attached.

Dave, 

You may need to go purchase our Silicone Dissolver item# 80652. And then clean the grill very well with our spray nine product and rinse well. 

Thank you,

Suzanne C Liseo

Technical Services Rep.

ITW Permatex


----------



## radio (Aug 30, 2013)

Standard "CYA" (cover your butt) advice from them to avoid any liability from misuse of their product I suppose. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 The way it is used in smokers it will never come in direct contact with food and I'm not going to scrape it off mine.  I'm done with having babies, so side effects like low sperm count or mutant sperm don't bother me none. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hair loss is already in advanced stages, so if anything, Permatex might help some of 'em stick around a bit longer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 

I suppose JB Weld doesn't recommend their product as a cavity filling either?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2013)

*I suppose JB Weld doesn't recommend their product as a cavity filling either?*

Wish I had seen that a few years ago........    LOL..........


----------



## radio (Aug 30, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> *I suppose JB Weld doesn't recommend their product as a cavity filling either?*
> 
> Wish I had seen that a few years ago........    LOL..........


What?!?!?!?  you didn't know?!?!?!  Dremel and JB Weld, a cavity sufferers match made in heaven 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We don't need no steenking dentists


----------



## daveinflorida (Aug 31, 2013)

I guess you're right. I plan to do a long burn with some cheap instant light briquettes and a decent size piece of oak to get it real hot/smokey for 4-5 hours and see if that burns out the smell. My concern is that with the smell if it would end up smelling/tasting like that in the meat. I'll see first with the burn today and check it tomorrow morning to see if the chemical smell is gone.


----------



## daveinflorida (Sep 7, 2013)

I did a long burn last sunday. Got the grill up to 550 at times. The red is now black. Still has some odor but not as bad. I plan to try and cook some meat on it today as a test and see how it tastes and if I fall out sick. :)  I'll take pics and show the grill later.  I got another response from permatec saying they have the rtv remover. man they never seem to stop.


----------



## daveinflorida (Sep 16, 2013)

I smoked a whole chicken. The grill was sealed very good but the meat and grill still smells like the chemicals of the red permatex sealer I used. Is this normal? Maybe I put too much sealant inside the grill sealing every screw and place where there is a connection.  Is there some other type of sealer I should use where being very liberal in convering is safe and doesnt smell?


----------

